# Regens vs fuel brand



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Has anyone noticed a different frequency between regenerations when switching fuel brands? I was going close to 500 miles between regens with Hess diesel, however since they were bought out by Speedway the last three regens have been around 175 miles. Maybe my driving has changed. I'll try a different brand next time.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

I believe fuel cetane level has a direct impact on the regens frequency, lately I'm fueling with v-power brand from Shell and I noticed a sliced increased in miles between regens, and a decrease in mpg.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I wish i could tell when my car does a regen. I have use Kwik Trip premium diesel for every fill up except one. What are the tip offs that the car is in regen mode???


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I have seen a regen of 500 miles and another regen of 120 miles on the same exact tank. There doesn't seem to be any real rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> I wish i could tell when my car does a regen. I have use Kwik Trip premium diesel for every fill up except one. What are the tip offs that the car is in regen mode???


I bought the Scan Gauge a while back.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It stands to reason that what goes in must come out. Therefore, like any exhaust system it tells the tale of the engine's diet. 

While I have no peanuts and corn proof - I do suspect that less bio-diesel equals less soot and therefore longer between regens. I'd also make the same argument in favour of GTL-sourced diesel.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

I average 1050 miles per regin with 9K miles on the car. I pay extra for the highest cetane [non bio] fuel I can get but I drive freeways 95% of the time. Who knows. As my mileage increases I'll probably have shorter regin cycles


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

don`t forget 3 types of regens. passive ,active an forced. best case passive, highway driving hot exhaust temps keeps ecm from commanding an active an Diesel can tell us all about forced.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Too bad we can't initiate our own regens.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Eat more pumpkin pie and you will.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

MOTO13 said:


> I wish i could tell when my car does a regen. I have use Kwik Trip premium diesel for every fill up except one. What are the tip offs that the car is in regen mode???


You can try the ScanGauge II. I had initially contacted the company and the development engineer has developed working units for the Chevy Cruze Diesel. It shows regens, soot mass, boost PSI and a lot more.

You can view the full discussion here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel-general-discussion/132666-scangauge-ii.html


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

HaHa Hey Tomko, I saw what you did there. Lol


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Eat more pumpkin pie and you will.


that was good, had a good laugh!


----------

